# H: 8 metal howling banshees unpainted W: wave serpent



## moshiro (Dec 26, 2011)

as titel states:

I have 8 Eldar Howling Banshees (metal) in k: shape

I want a Wave Serpent (need 2 actually) make me an offer and sent a pic to make a deal
also 1 wraithlord (bright lance, EML) or un-assembled with all bits and stuff
Might buy the wave serpent, depends on price... 


shipping is to Netherlands, I don't mind shipping to anywhere on the world.
payment can go with paypal or with ebay


----------



## moshiro (Dec 26, 2011)

come on, offer me I also buy the wave serpent and wraithlord


----------

